
Roland the Farter and How the Internet Killed Professional Flatulence - Facemelters
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/the-true-story-of-roland-the-farter-and-how-the-internet-killed-professional-flatulence
======
Facemelters
Referred to variously Rowland le Sarcere, Roland le Fartere, Roland le Petour,
and Roland the Farter, Roland really had one job in the court: Every
Christmas, during the court’s riotous pageant, he performed a dance that ended
with “one jump, one whistle, and one fart”, executed simultaneously.

For this, Roland was gifted a manor house in Hemingstone, Suffolk, and more
than 100 acres of land. For farting on cue.

------
btilly
Not _entirely_ dead. See
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpQQpIOCp_A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpQQpIOCp_A)
for example.

~~~
squidfood
You make the guy's point in the article exactly. Since 1000s of novelties like
this exist on youtube, why pay/book someone to see it?

------
dekhn
once on a camping trip we ate so much cheese all of us could fart at will. as
superpowers go, not the greatest, but after learning about the fartiste, I
feel much betetr.

